# Controller question



## afx_newbie (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm just starting out in the hobby although I had an AFX race set when I was younger (too bad I don't have it anymore). Anyway, I'm starting out with the big set, 62.5' of track and had a question about the controllers. Could someone provide me with an idea or a schmatic on how I can modify my controller to use a phono plug and recepticle (or something similar) along with any type of wiring diagram? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Check out Greg Braun's website at 

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Look at the section entitled "power", and go about halfway down the page. It has some information and part numbers. 

Welcome, and good luck!

Ed


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Just a something I heard:*

I was advised against using bannana style plugs. The reason being that when you go to plug or unplug, it can briefly cause a short circuit.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I have used 1/4 "Headphone Jack style plugs for years and never had a problem.
I prefer it to alligator clips that can pull off at the worst possible time.

But what ever you are comfortable with is the best choice.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## afx_newbie (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you all for the input. I purchased a Parma controller over the weekend and I think I'll go with the phono plug. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

afx_newbie said:


> Thank you all for the input. I purchased a Parma controller over the weekend and I think I'll go with the phono plug.
> 
> Thanks again!


By using the male Phono plug for home, You could always make a rig with a Female Phone jack into Alligator clips to use your controller on other tracks away from home if they are using that setup.
The parts are cheap enough.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*New Parma Econo*

The new version now has a nylon lightened trigger. Price is the same as the old version.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

After having "jacks" for years, let me tell you, the BEST reason for alligator clips is if someone trips over your controller wires. And it WILL happen. If you are "plugged-in", the wires will break or tear the plug out. Plus you or whoever tripped will have a hard fall. :drunk: Alligator clips just release. Home guys always want plugs, but yes you will have to make an adapter if you go to a facility or home track that is built for universal alligator clips. 

Scott


----------

